# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo™ и Intel® представляют более простой и безопасный путь онлайн-аутентификации

## Labs

• Lenovo – первый производитель ПК, который вывел на рынок аутентификаторы, сертифицированные FIDO®, встроенные непосредственно в ПК с Windows для более простой и безопасной онлайн-аутентификации при входе на популярные веб-сайты, такие как PayPal®, Google™, Dropbox™ и Facebook™.
• Используя Intel Online Connect, доступный на процессорах Intel Core™ 7-го и 8-го поколений, интегрированные аутентификаторы FIDO поддерживают как Universal Authentication Framework (UAF), так и Universal 2nd Factor (U2F).
• Вместо того, чтобы полагаться только на пароли, у пользователей теперь есть более безопасный способ входа на веб-сайты ‒ с помощью встроенного сканера отпечатков пальцев или быстрым нажатием кнопки в режиме реального времени.

81% случаев утечки данных в прошлом году были связаны с кражей паролей или их недостатками (слабые пароли и пароли по умолчанию)1, а количество фишинг-атак выросло на 65% по сравнению с предыдущим годом. 2 Защита Интернет-конфиденциальности, параметров идентификации и всех типов данных стали важнее, чем когда-либо, и требуют более надежных средств безопасности. Lenovo и Intel сегодня анонсировали первые встроенные в ПК средства аутентификации для защиты онлайн-серфинга, работы и покупок пользователей. Интегрированные непосредственно в ядро ПК, сертифицированные аутентификаторы FIDO делают идентификацию при входе на популярные веб-сайты, такие как PayPal, Google, Dropbox и Facebook, проще и безопаснее. Для этого используется Intel Online Connect в 7-м и 8-м поколении процессоров Intel Core на новейших ПК Lenovo, включая Yoga™ 920, ThinkPad™ X1 Tablet (2-го поколения), ThinkPad X1 Carbon (5-го поколения) и IdeaPad™ 720S. 

Чтобы не зависеть от паролей как единственного вида учетных данных для входа на веб-сайты, теперь у пользователей есть более безопасный способ входа в систему. Для этого достаточно одного нажатия на встроенный считыватель отпечатков пальцев через Universal Authentication Framework (UAF) или клика в режиме реального времени по экранной кнопке через Universal 2nd Factor (U2F). С помощью этих встроенных FIDO-аутентификаторов, веб-сайты используют защищенные и внедренные на аппаратном уровне ключи безопасности, что в конечном итоге повышает защиту пользователей и снижает вероятность мошенничества.

• *Аутентификация отпечатка пальца UAF*: одно прикосновение пальца к встроенному считывателю отпечатков с функцией шифрования данных может легко верифицировать пользователя в его учетной записи PayPal.
• *U2F со встроенной аутентификацией 2-го фактора*: дополнительный фактор безопасности включается в процессе аутентификации после входа пользователей на веб-сайт с использованием стандартного идентификатора пользователя и пароля. Использование отдельного ключа безопасности или SMS-кода заменено встроенной системой аутентификации 2-го уровня, которая предлагает пользователю одним нажатием кнопки осуществить идентификацию на таких сайтах, как Google, Facebook, Dropbox и многих [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Intel и Intel Software Guard Extensions (Intel SGX), встроенные в процессоры 7-го и 8-го поколения Intel Core, предлагают защиту информации об аутентификации пользователей с внедрением сканера отпечатков пальцев для усиления мер безопасности.

Такая интеграция является преимуществом и для дистрибьюторовсамих участников торговли. С помощью аутентификаторов, внедренных непосредственно в ПК, они могут предложить расширенный спектр мер безопасности миллионам пользователей, которые регулярно используют свой компьютер для доступа к социальным сетям, банковской информации и интернет-магазинам.

Сегодня, когда современный мир постоянно находится в онлайн, потребителям нужны простые и удобные средства безопасности. Это интегрированное решение нацелено на объединение новейших технологий и аппаратных средств, чтобы снизить зависимость от паролей, отразить фишинговые или другие вредоносные атаки, и аппаратным шифрованием защитить наиболее уязвимые персональные данные пользователей. Все это означает, что пользователи могут проводить время в Интернете с большей пользой и меньше беспокоиться о безопасности.

*Доступность*

Intel Online Connect можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или через Lenovo System Update и Lenovo App Explorer на всех ноутбуках Lenovo с 7-м и 8-м поколением процессоров Intel Core, на которых активирован Intel SGX.3

Список совместимых систем Lenovo включает: Yoga 920, IdeaPad 720S, ThinkPad X1 Tablet (2-го поколения), ThinkPad X1 Carbon (5-го поколения), ThinkPad Yoga 370, ThinkPad T570, ThinkPad P51s, ThinkPad T470s, ThinkPad X270 и ThinkPad X270s.

«Выход в онлайн стал неотъемлемой частью нашей повседневной жизни в цифровом мире. Люди нуждаются во встроенных системах безопасности, которые могут защитить их при входе на веб-сайты банков, магазинов и социальных сетей, ‒ говорит Джонсон Джиа (Johnson Jia), старший вице-президент подразделения по производству ПК и смарт-устройств в Lenovo. – Благодаря партнерству с Intel по внедрению FIDO-сертифицированных решений, мы можем противостоять онлайн-угрозам, предоставляя более простой, безопасный способ аутентификации и уменьшая зависимость от паролей».

«Intel продолжает внедрять инновации, которые упрощают и делают более безопасным опыт работы с компьютером, ‒ говорит Крис Уокер (Chris Walker), вице-президент подразделения Client Computing Group и генеральный директор подразделения Mobility Client Platforms корпорации Intel. ‒ Мы очень рады тесному сотрудничеству между Intel и Lenovo по использованию аппаратной технологии на процессорах Intel Core 7-го и 8-го поколений для обеспечения надежной аутентификации на ПК».

«Я очень вдохновлен результатами партнерства компаний Intel и Lenovo с компаниями-членами совета директоров FIDO Alliance. Результат этого сотрудничества ‒ первый встроенный сканер отпечатка пальца с поддержкой всех протоколов FIDO на нескольких новых ведущих моделях ПК, ‒ говорит Бретт Макдауэлл (Brett McDowell), исполнительный директор FIDO Alliance. – Современные инновации усиливают позиции аутентификации FIDO как де-факто стандартной технологии, движущей мир за пределы использования паролей на всех подключенных к Интернету устройствах: ПК, мобильных и IoT».

_1 Verizon 2017 Data Breach Report
2 Anti-Phishing Working Group, сравнение 2016 и 2015 годов
3 Решение UAF поддерживается всеми ноутбуками Lenovo на 7-м и 8-м поколениях процессоров Intel Core, которые оснащены встроенным сенсором Synaptics с Intel Software Guard Extensions (SGX). Решение U2F поддерживается ноутбуками Lenovo на 7-м и 8-м поколениях процессоров Intel Core, оснащенных Intel SGX. Перечень совместимых ПК включит дополнительные десктопы и рабочие станции, которые будут проверены и добавлены позднее._

----------

